
Luminar to go public in $3.4B merger - 1f60c
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-24/thiel-backed-luminar-nears-3-4-billion-deal-to-go-public
======
mrgordon
Seems like the entire space has decided now is a good time to go public with
Tesla at all time highs. Velodyne also went public recently under the symbol
GRAF and has done well which is why Luminar quickly followed with a merger to
go public. Seems like more of the electric vehicle startups like Fisker
(symbol SPAQ) seem to be using Velodyne over Luminar.

Good to see a lot of enthusiasm for imaging and autonomous vehicles! I like
the potential smart city applications

------
deepnotderp
Congrats to Luminar! I believe this is the Thiel Fellowship's biggest exit to
date.

------
edoceo
Good news for Peter T, could this be a way for his funds to test the water
before palantir?

~~~
svbanker
This makes no sense. The fellowship doesn’t take equity. And its not like he
has control over what Luminar does. Also, Luminar went public through a SPAC
and Palantir is going to be a Direct Listing so one doing well wouldn’t say
anything about the investor appetite for the other

~~~
kraavi
The SPAC poured $400m and there is another $170m PIPE, which also includes
Peter Thiel [1]

Peter Thiel was a current investor in Luminar [2]

[1]
[https://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUKKBN25K1BX](https://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUKKBN25K1BX)

[2] [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/luminar-
technologies...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/luminar-
technologies/company_financials#investors)

